# Game 65: Celtics vs Toronto



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Starting Lineup: Toronto Raptors*

Jalen Rose
Chris Bosh
Rafael Araujo
Morris Peterson
Rafer Alston

*Starting Lineup: Boston Celtics*

Paul Pierce
Antoine Walker
Raef LaFrentz
Tony Allen
Gary Payton

*Last Meeting: Jan 12, 2005*

Tor 104 - Bos 93

*Boston's Notable Performances*

Pierce: 23 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists
Davis: 22 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists

*Toronto's Notable Performances*

Peterson: 37 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks
Bosh: 26 points, 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks​


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Dont Think The Raptors Can Get This One - The Celtics Crowed Are Tough, And U Know The Raptors Stink On The Road.. Also, The Celtics Are 8-1 Since Walker Joined The Team, And That One Lose To The Wolves Was Hard.. It Was One Luck Shot By Sprewell !

Gon Be A Tuff Game - If Raptors Can Play Defence, Then We're Alright < Which Won't Happen


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

How did we lose to them last time?

I'm expecting a solid win here. Like by 10 points.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We defend the outside shot, we're fine. We don't, it's a loss. As simple as that. Call OB and ask him how he feels after facing the Raptors.

The good thing is, the score should be in the low 150's.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

i wont be able to watch it, but we definitely should win as long as marshall doesnt hit 12 threes


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this is an easy wim for the c's


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*You guys really need to stop drinking so much*

Did anyone see the game against the Hawks? The Bobcats?

Our defense is awful. If Matt Carroll can get 18, I shudder to think what Marshall, Matt Bonner, Alston, Rose, etc. can get. 

If the team is as overconfident as you all, say goodbye to the losing streak.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: You guys really need to stop drinking so much*

I predict:

Boston 108
-
Raptors 104


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: You guys really need to stop drinking so much*

Celtics are on a roll right now and playing great.. i expect a tough match-up but a well fought win for the C's

Celtics 102 Raptors 96


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: You guys really need to stop drinking so much*

I think the odds on this one are the Celtics winning by 6.5 I hesitate to bet on it because it could easily be closer than that. 

Did anyone bet on it?


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

The C's don't have anyone who can guard Bosh he'll go off for 30 pts and 15 rbs and the raps will bring the Celtics back down to earth. Honestly who's ever bench plays better will win.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You guys really need to stop drinking so much*



Piston-PiercePower said:


> I think the odds on this one are the Celtics winning by 6.5 I hesitate to bet on it because it could easily be closer than that.
> 
> Did anyone bet on it?



I didn't, I don't like the spread, this game is too hard to predict.

Although, you may wanna check out the Cavs/Bucks game...and the Hornets/Grizzlies game.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Celts will win this one but I don't think it's an "easy" win...no games are going to be easy until we start playing some much better defense...but we just have too much firepower for Toronto to stop, they don't have enough horses....I hope.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

im not going to be home untill 830 so when i get home can someone update me on what happined please?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> I think the Celts will win this one but I don't think it's an "easy" win...no games are going to be easy until we start playing some much better defense...but we just have too much firepower for Toronto to stop, they don't have enough horses....I hope.


My thoughts exactly! Toronto has quickness inside with Bosh and a ton of firepower outside so stopping them will be tough. The C's outside defense hasn't been a thing of beauty lately so that scares me a little, but looking at our lineup I don't think they have enough to slow down the C's offense. At best they'll hold one or two of our options below their averages, but lately that hasn't mattered because there's two or three who can step up at any time and make up the difference. 

One thing that I expect (hope?) to see tonight is some more playing time for some of our bench players. Put Reed on Marshall and I can almost guarantee he won't go off like he did the other night and Banks has the speed and defensive ability to drive Alston nuts. 

I figure this will be a close and high scoring game, but I still think that the C's will win if they play like they should.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with the and 1. C's up 3-0.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose layup, Payton miss, foul on Araujo.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Bosh, PP hits both. C's up 5-0.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Alston with a three 

Foul on Peterson

Turn over on Walker

Alston jumper, C's down 5-7.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker layup

Araujo with his 2nd foul.

7-7


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Layup PP, Peterson miss, Alston O board, Alston miss.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA basket. C's up 11-7.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose jumper, Allen miss, Raps turnover, Raef 3. 14-9.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bosh basket, TA offensive foul, Marshall miss, Raef miss, Bosh miss, Walker miss, Alston miss, GP layup, Rose layup with a shooting foul on TA, Rose makes the FT. 

C's up 16-14


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Peterson layup, Ricky D three.

C's up 19-17


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef dunk, Bosh turnaround jumper. C's up 21-20.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP jumper, Raef rebound, Walker layup.

C's up 25-20.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

T on GP :nonono:

C's up 25-23


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount miss, Alston miss, Walker turnover, Bosh layup. 

C's down 26-25


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker layup, Rose basket, Walker jumper, Bosh jumper.

C's down 30-29 at the end of the 1st.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Walker layup, Rose basket, Walker jumper, Bosh jumper.
> 
> C's down 30-29 at the end of the 1st.


http://www.nba.com/games/20050316/TORBOS/livestats.html


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose dunk, Davis miss, Al O board, Al miss.

C's down 32-31.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose has 15 points already :curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20050316/TORBOS/livestats.html


But.. but... I am faster then Yahoo, so there.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

BOSTON VS.TORONTO 



Game Preview: 

Another late gamethread; I stayed home from school sick. Anyways, the Raptors set an NBA record with twenty one three point field goals in their last game which was against Philadelphia. Marshall hit twelve of those, which tied a Kobe Bryant NBA record. 

The Celtics, meanwhile, won their fourth straight game defeating the Bobcats. The team is now 8-1 with Antione Walker back. 


STARTING LINEUPS: 

Boston: Gary Payton, Tony Allen, Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker, Raef LaFrentz 

Washington: Alston, Rose, Marshall, Bosh, Woods 


Key matchup of the game: 


Boston's Paul Pierce...I am GLAD he doesn't have hair like that anymore. 

vs. 


Toronto's Jalen Rose 


Pierce vs. Rose, Rose is no slouch. However, look for Pierce to go off on Rose. 



Honorable mention: 

Antoine Walker vs. Chris Bosh 



Predictions: 

Raptors will get crushed by the Celtics show. Celtics have momentum, and I think the Raptors are kind of at a high and may have a let down, they could very well continue playing well though, and we could lose. We got this one, though. 


STARTER PREDICTIONS: 

Raef: 12 points, 8 rebounds 
Toine: 20 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists 
Allen: 10 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists 
Paul: 25 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists 
Payton: 8 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists. 

Sixth Man: Ricky Davis: 16, 4, and 3. 


KEYS TO THE GAME: 


GIVE THE BALL TO PAUL! 

DON'T LET MARSHALL GO OFF AGAIN! 

Don't underestimate Rose 

WATCH OUT FOR BOSH! 







Player of the game: 



Paul Pierce-25 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists 

FINAL SCORE: 107-94, Boston wins. 




Last notes... 

-Banks continues rolling.. 

-Pierce has a big game. 

-Ricky Davis has a good shooting game. 

-Delonte rebounds a little bit, but still not what he does in the early Toine games.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Raps already have 6 blocks :nonono:

Tied at 38.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with his 2nd. Will Rivers take him out for a couple of minutes to try and protect his 3rd?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> But.. but... I am faster then Yahoo, so there.


Isn't post padding against the rules? 

Nice Blockout by Al.  He looked lost out there.

BTW nice Toine-Socks, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we please get Perkins in and let everyone else guard the perimeter? Please?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Isn't post padding against the rules?


Post padding? No, no, game updates that greatly help in the raising of post counts.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bosh and Rose are shooting 78% against the C's :nonono:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are going to have to play some defense in the 2nd half if they want to win this game. Not letting Bosh and Rose shoot 75% would help.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

At the half, Raptors are up 54-53. Both teams are shooting over 50% with them at 51.2% and us at 56.1%. Chris Bosh leads all scorers with 16 points to go with 6 rebounds. Jalen Rose has done very well, shooting 6-7 on his way to 15 points. Rafer Alston has nine on 3-8 shooting. Donyell Marshall has been slowed thus far with 3 points on 1-4 shooting (all threes). Marshall does have four boards and two steals. The Celtics have a bit more balance with three scorers in double figures. Paul Pierce is shooting 5-8 to have 14 to go with 5 boards. Walker and Davis both have 10. Walker has hit 5-7 and also has four assists, but three turnovers and only 10 rebounds. Davis also has three assists and a steal. Mark Blount has 4 points and 4 boards in 10 minutes off the bench. Tony Allen has struggled thus far with foul trouble and has played just six minutes.

I know it goes without saying, but the Celtics can't afford to let the Raptors keep shooting 51% from the floor. Our boys need to keep the Raptors close to their usual 44% shooting to win this one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dang, even with all those blocks on the Raps the C's are still shooting 56%.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA with a couple of FT's and a sweet layup.

C's up 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry, C's up 5. 59-54.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Antoine just swished a 15 foot, one handed, fall away. He should just stick to taking difficult shots, as he drills them all.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose is 7-9 :nonono:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

im back guys and a plesent suprise that were up 9!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Rose is 7-9 :nonono:


Make that 8-10 :curse:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

these refs dont look like the best...


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

bosh misses both FT's


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walk for 3!!!!

C's up 10


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

nice dish by payton


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

up 16!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker with another 3!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Dang. Pierce has been on fire lately from 3 pt. range.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef dunk, PP 3!

C's up *16*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You guys are playing some great basketball. I just bought tickets to the game on Friday, can't wait to see your youngsters live in action.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's can't think they have this thing won. The Raps still have enough to come back from 14 down.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose and Bosh have 44 of the Raps 79


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

looks like bosh is injured


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

bosh is taken to the locker room


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Great, now Marshall is heating up.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

our lead is only 9


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose with 31 now...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeesh, Rose could get 40 tonight...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's now have 5 players (Raef, PP, Walker, Davis, and Allen) in double digits.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Down to a 7 points lead...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP just got his 5th, better hope they don't find a way to take this to OT.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's up 6 with 4 minutes left


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now it's down to 4...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh no, it's down to a 1 point lead with 2:40 left


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raps with a 1 point lead


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA for 2!!!

C's back up 1


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

33 seconds left, the C's are still up 1.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh boy......... :biggrin: 

I'm reading Yahoo Sports game tracker.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Doc better be drawing up a good play here.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's Hold And Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

110-109


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

DID WE WIN?! :clap:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

holy shnikes wut happened


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

YESSSS!!!! :biggrin: 

What is that? 9 out 10, 10 out of 11 since Antoine's return?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

milt palacio missed layup @ buzzer? im reading on espn.com gfame update wtf


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah it was a tough shot he was almost fouled by ricky


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

good win by the celts


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

What a win!!!


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

9 out of 10 since 'Toine's return. :cheers:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Good win for the C's..
Paul had a chance to ice it.. But he missed.. 
Toronto had a shot at the win with 12 secs to go.. Decided to freestyle with no timeout.. And leave Boston with a loss.

PP and Toine very solid game by the two.

PdP


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

wow, what a crazy game, celtics had a big lead at one point then Toronto crept back into it even after bosh went down and made it tight, nice job by the C's at the end to close this one out, it might have been a rough game, but it was a well played and fought game, and a win is a win.. lets keep them going boys. 

btw.. does any of you know how bosh's condition in, he is a big player on my Fantasy NBA team, and i'm concerned about him for the rest of the year.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

bosh gets hurt. lol

what a waste of bosh's time even playing. He coulda been home playing ps2 with his cousin


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

GARY PAYTON AND RICKY DAVIS ARE SUCH *******S!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The defense was just terrible...again.

I, once again, didn't like the refs. I mean, it's not possible to get 10 points---straight---from the free throw line in the 4th. They were attacking? So were we. 

Rose pushes Paul, gets away with it, tries to save it, THROWS it out of bounds and complains, I was surprised they didn't get the ball.

Why's Doc afraid to mix the 1st and 2nd unit? I would like to see Banks with Toine and Pierce once in a while, too.

Blount had some nice plays, Ricky didn't score a lot, didn't play the best defense either, but you gotta expect a bad game every now and then. He didn't shoot bad, and had a few nice assists to Blount.

West...? 

Jefferson needs to get a lastic to keep his pants up...
Anyone else notice him pulling up his pants all the time?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

and what the hell was milt thinking???????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????? AND THE REFS?????? :curse: :curse: 

Oh yea good game by u guys, but damn i am angry


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

rapsfan4life said:


> and what the hell was milt thinking???????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????? AND THE REFS?????? :curse: :curse:
> 
> Oh yea good game by u guys, but damn i am angry


Milt made a game winner vs the Nets 5 years ago, I guess he thought he could do it again.

The refs were horrible, even from your side. That foul on Milt when he cleanly stole the ball from Ricky was BS, and they missed some other calls too.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> The refs were horrible, even from your side. That foul on Milt when he cleanly stole the ball from Ricky was BS, and they missed some other calls too.


_Especially_ from our side. We got no calls to start the game, once Mitchell was done talking to the officials we started getting some calls, and then in the fourth we weren't getting any calls again.

They were bad on both sides, but Boston had it better.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

anyone know the word about chris bosh?? how bad is he hurt..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

vigilante said:


> _Especially_ from our side. We got no calls to start the game, once Mitchell was done talking to the officials we started getting some calls, and then in the fourth we weren't getting any calls again.
> 
> They were bad on both sides, but Boston had it better.


I dunno about that, you guys got like 10 straight points from the line in the last 4/5 minutes. 

21 fouls and 30 free throws for the Raptors, 
25 fould and 24 free thorws for the Celtics.
And we had 10 more points in the paint then you guys did, so you can't say we didn't take it inside.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

no i havnt herd anything, his fall didnt look too bad but he was on the ground for a few mins.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> no i havnt herd anything, his fall didnt look too bad but he was on the ground for a few mins.


I thought he was gonna die there. Banks and Bosh both fell kinda awkward then Bosh jumped up and I thought he's having a stroke or something. He scared me, and then they say he's only got a bruise on the back. I like the kid alot and he shouldn't scare the hell out of me like that. You never wanna see someone get seriously injured, or injured at all.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh has a bruised lower back, which in it's own way is good news. Better that than his knee or ankle. He was walking on his own in the tunnels. He first hurt his back a little while ago and that hard fall seems to have agitated it. Hopefully it's nothing too serious. It's pretty rare for him to stay on the hardwood, though. He usually pops back up. Best wishes to him.

That was a really exciting game, but what was with the crowd at the Fleet? The first half it's like everyone there was reading the newspaper. The Pats and the Red Sox's win and everyone just relaxes and let's the Celtics get a free pass, or what? They got into it at the end but it was like a library in there for at least the first half.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Bosh has a bruised lower back, which in it's own way is good news. Better that than his knee or ankle. He was walking on his own in the tunnels. He first hurt his back a little while ago and that hard fall seems to have agitated it. Hopefully it's nothing too serious. It's pretty rare for him to stay on the hardwood, though. He usually pops back up. Best wishes to him.


Good, hopefully he'll be back soon.



speedythief said:


> That was a really exciting game, but what was with the crowd at the Fleet? The first half it's like everyone there was reading the newspaper. The Pats and the Red Sox's win and everyone just relaxes and let's the Celtics get a free pass, or what? They got into it at the end but it was like a library in there for at least the first half.


Neither team was gaining any momentum. Winning a game in Boston isn't much when you see 16 championships right over your head, and 4 championships in the last 4 years with the Sox and Pats.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Dont worry, bosh just has a very painful bruise. He was playing threw it and really agrivated it there. The guy usually plays threw anything and to see him in so much pain and actually have to leave the game must mean he was really in pain. Unlike a certain other star the raps once had :curse: :biggrin:this kid is all heart and will put it all out there each night


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

glad to here it, without his good numbers my team would be in trouble..


----------

